
Mawww's experiment for a better code editor - g1236627
https://github.com/mawww/kakoune
======
cshimmin
Wow, this actually looks really neat. I have been playing around with it for a
few minutes and it seems _much_ more usable than I was expecting from an
"experiment".

It would be nice to see some comments from the author(s) on the current
stability/roadmap. Or at least a proper release; am I using alpha-quality
software here, or what? I don't always like to be running my workhorse
software tools on the bleeding edge of the developer's repository.

~~~
mawww
Hello, glad you enjoyed your first contacts. I have been using Kakoune not
only to write itself, but as my only code editor in my day time job (C++ video
game coding) as well for the last 3 years. I consider it stable, definitely
not alpha, every major features are implemented (with maybe the exception of
folding) and while breaking changes happen from time to time (some key binding
change mainly), they are very rare, and usually discussed on IRC beforehand.

While I agree a proper release would be neat, at the moment keeping a stable
master branch, and opening topic branches for disruptive work does the trick.
Most of the time, I do not push any commit before having spent a day at work
with that code, making sure I do not hit any problems in my workflow. Still a
long way from proper testing.

So yeah, Kakoune is definitely useable for day to day work, with quite strong
support for C++ (clang support for completion and diagnostics) as it is the
language I mostly use.

Any feedback is appreciated !

~~~
andrewchambers
This is really cool, thanks for making it.

------
AriaMinaei
This is very interesting.

My question is, could this be implemented on top of an existing editor, like
Sublime or Atom?

I'm guessing that that would lower the barrier of entry for most people,
including me. (I for example, found the demo video very interesting, but
knowing that I'd then have to give up all the customizations I've built up in
my favorite editor, I was a bit discouraged to actually try it.)

~~~
comma_at
Emacs has evil-mode which implements vim's bindings so of course this can be
done. Give it a spin though, you might find that some of your customization
isn't even needed here, the design is very clean and composable, even more
than vim's I'd say.

------
fapjacks
Especially awesome here with the faux Clippy!! Or Clippy-NG?

------
andrewchambers
I somehow want to see the ideas of acme
[http://research.swtch.com/acme](http://research.swtch.com/acme) combined with
some more modern idioms (standard shortcuts and modern style).

~~~
zackmorris
Thank you, that's very much in line with what I think the future of computing
will look like. I especially like the idea of using a mouse (or other analog
input device, probably touch or motion detection in the near future) in place
of normal/insertion mode, and then executing text commands like they are a
link in a web browser (based on their format).

Once I got past trying to remember the commands, it was uncanny how the
actions the narrator executed were extensions of how I work going back and
forth from my (sort of rigid IDE) to a regex tool like TextWrangler. I get
away with this inefficiency currently because I do very little typing and let
commands do the heavy lifting, but getting rid of that last bit of friction
would be nice.

------
tripzilch
Don't know if you care, and I'm all for toilet humour, but calling the command
"kak" will be a bit weird for Dutch people ... because it's a vulgar word
meaning "poop" ...

------
raziel2p
Is Mawww someone I should know about?

This looks awesome.

------
alex_muscar
This looks really interesting. I'll give it a go :)

------
smpetrey
Sublime inspired, for your terminal I guess?

------
EliRivers
Honestly, us and our tools obsession (take that how you will).

------
kpil
>Kakoune is a code editor heavily inspired by Vim [...]

Well, I stopped right there. I'm old enough to know better.

